# Anybody going through the 2WW after FET? Be nice to talk



## LyzRock (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi there,
I'm hoping that I will be able to chat to someone who is going through the same pain and frustration as me. I had a FET 23rd January 2014 and every day since I've convinced myself that I'm pregnant. Today, days 5, I decided to do a pregnancy test. It was negative   When I've googled this people have said to not take a test any earlier than 9 days after ET. I can't cope with having to wait, it's driving me crazy!!!! Is there anyone out there that is at the same stage as me and would like to chat about it or anyone that has gone through it. 
I need a buddy to help me through this!!


----------



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi lizrock

I had my transfer last weds so I am 1 day in front of u as I am 6dpt. The wait is driving me crazy too. Last cycle was a fresh cycle but sadly ended in a chemical pregnancy.  My otd is fri and im going to clinic for a beta blood test.  I need to get through tomorrow as that was when I start bleeding last time. I dont think im going to test early or even on fri as I am so scared of seeing a negative test. I have had a few symptons but trying not to read too much into them as could be my medication. Is this ur 1st fet?


----------



## LyzRock (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Babytinks,
Yes this is my first. I really do feel your pain. Every time I go to the toilet I pray that I haven't started bleeding.
The nurse said that I could do a home pregnancy test on 2nd, Sunday, and that they want a urine sample on 3rd, Monday. 
I've been having weird tummy pains, feeling light headed and sick from time to time. Then out of nowhere I feel fine. I'm so tired but that's because I'm stressing myself out too much and not able to sleep. How have you been feeling?


----------



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

I have had dull achy stomach,  (.)(.) Hurt, dizziness & spaced out sometimes. I have also felt normal somwdays, this joyrney is so emotionally draining. I am tired from worrying and have been sooo anxious,  more so than last time.
How many embryos did u have put back? I have only had 1 as its my clinics guidlines for my age (31)etc. 

Did u do a natural or medicated fet?


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, I'm also on my 2WW. I had ET Friday and not meant to be testing until next Wednesday, even though I had 2 5 day blasts put back. I think I might test Sunday so I don't have to go to work if it does end up being a BFN.

I've had period type pains, nausea and sore (.)(.), but I'm putting it down to the progesterone. The 2WW is torture, but it's certainly a strength builder! Good luck x


----------



## LyzRock (Jan 28, 2014)

Babytinks, how has today gone?? I've had my fingers crossed for you. They managed to put 2 embryos back, when they thawed one it didn't look good so they did the other and then the first on bounced back. I'm 32, they didn't mention anything about my age. I didn't know you could do a natural, is that with no drugs at all? Been feeling better today, and my tummy has settled down. I don't feel as anxious.

NatW, I know how you feel. Is this your fist go?


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, this is my first FET. I started my 4th ICSI back in August, but had to abandon it due to OHSS.


----------



## LyzRock (Jan 28, 2014)

What does OHSS stand for? I only know a few abbreviated words.


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh sorry hun. Ovarian Hyper Stimulation Syndrome xx


----------



## LyzRock (Jan 28, 2014)

That's what happened to me!! it was bloody painful!


----------



## NatW (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh yes! I was really poorly. Don't want to experience that again in a hurry!


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi. I hope you're all doing well? I had my transfer on Monday. It's a natural cycle and the transfer was very painful and l had to have gas and air. Anyone else find this on a natural cycle?


----------

